# tired of se-r vs. spec



## sentrafied25 (Aug 3, 2003)

ok, i am really tired of people complaining about wether the spec or the se-r is better lets get it together now come on, we are all here because we like nissans we are mostly all here becuase we own a b15 wether its a gxe,se-r, or a spec they are all bad a** cars and deserve to be more reconized than they already are, me personally have a base se-r i have beaten a 86' 5.0 mustang hehe , a 2002 eclipse gt with 200hp stock plus it had a intake and an exhaust dont know what kind of gains they get and a 98 gs-r integra like 180 or 185 stock with and intake the spec will do the same thing im not gonna go out and try to rev on a spec to race him and disrespect the car like that i am going to laugh my a** off when i see him whoop the shi* out of a honda toyota or mitsu WE HAVE TO STOP THE CIVIL WAR its all about nissan pride here.


----------



## dheape (Oct 30, 2003)

Right on. Its about time!!!!


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Spec V is better  . Joking. It's all about Nissan.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i doubt you beat the gsr.....unless he wasn't racing or was automatic, and I doubt you beat the eclipse unless it was automatic.

seems to me you're the only one with the issuse here...........nobody else really seemed to care.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

Ive beaten 2 gs eclipse. I dont know if their is a differance between the gt and gs. One was a auto and it was very slow the other was a manual and it was a close race(drivers race)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

There is a very big difference between the gs and gt, and if you ran even with that one gs you need some help in driving, they're much slower than the se-r, spec, or even the se.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

NISMO, DATSUN, NISSAN......we live for this shit. but i have to break it to ya, the first car i beat was a riced out Maxima. then i beat my friend's RSX type-S, and a "Rustang," but i couldnt tell what model "Rustang", cuz i dunno jack about them. also, i smoked a SVT "Fucus"......but i really wanted to AutoX or run a road course with him. oh well......all Nissans Rule!


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

werd


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> There is a very big difference between the gs and gt, and if you ran even with that one gs you need some help in driving, they're much slower than the se-r, spec, or even the se.


I dont know if the manual was stock or not but it was pretty dang quick. I run a 15.2 w/a cai in the 1/4 so I dont think I drive that bad


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

mycarisaser said:


> Ive beaten 2 gs eclipse. I dont know if their is a differance between the gt and gs. One was a auto and it was very slow the other was a manual and it was a close race(drivers race)


well lets see...
2000+ eclipse GS=2.4-liter SOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder engine with 147-horsepower 
2000+ eclipse GT=3.0-liter SOHC 24-valve V6 with 200-horsepower

I'd say there's a slight difference. </sarcasm>
there's no way ur gonna beat an eclipse GT with intake and exhaust unless it's automatic and/or u have more mods than just i/h/e. Especially considering that the GT eclipses also have more torque than the SE-R, unlike the RSX-S

The GT eclipse was actually the car I wanted to get but it was just a little outta my price range and insurance was too high, so a good deal came up with the Spec and I grabbed it:thumbup: but I can't complain...i love this car!

And back to the topic, the only differences performance wise between the base SE-R and Spec is a free flow exhaust on the Spec to give it that extra 10hp, and 6-speed transmission. Now granted the 6-speed is very nice, if the 2 cars were to get an identical exhaust system (header and catback) they should be identical in power, right? then it's all up to the guy driving the 6speed to know how to drive it............. 
just my .02


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

eclipse GT=frikin fast
eclipse gs= how do you like my motor? i gotta give it back to the neon sxt in a week!!!


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

AZ02SpecV said:


> And back to the topic, the only differences performance wise between the base SE-R and Spec is a free flow exhaust on the Spec to give it that extra 10hp, and 6-speed transmission. Now granted the 6-speed is very nice, if the 2 cars were to get an identical exhaust system (header and catback) they should be identical in power, right? then it's all up to the guy driving the 6speed to know how to drive it.............
> just my .02


Actually, on the dyno, the difference between a Spec V and a standard SE-R is less than 3whp..........Nissan is lying through their teeth when they claim the Spec has 10hp more.

And 02 Spec's are actually geared WORSE (as far as gear spacing is concerned) than are the base SE-R 5 speeds............this was remedied for 03 and 04 though with much smarter gear spacing.



Also, 3rd Gen Eclipse/Stratus R/T's are NOT very fast.

I've seen a few run (and street raced a pair.....which I both beat) and they all seem to crack off 15.3-15.6 with a decent driver..........that's IT...........autos are slower, and *barely* snag high 15's on a good run...

They DO however, have quite a lot of roll-on power..........I got into it with one from a high speed roll in my Girlfriend's 99 Neon R/T (which is a high 15 second car) and got walked quite easily.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> Also, 3rd Gen Eclipse/Stratus R/T's are NOT very fast.
> 
> I've seen a few run (and street raced a pair.....which I both beat) and they all seem to crack off 15.3-15.6 with a decent driver..........that's IT...........autos are slower, and *barely* snag high 15's on a good run...
> 
> They DO however, have quite a lot of roll-on power..........I got into it with one from a high speed roll in my Girlfriend's 99 Neon R/T (which is a high 15 second car) and got walked quite easily.


thats actually what i was talking about, lots of power once you get going, good top end also for the price


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

AZ02SpecV said:


> well lets see...
> 2000+ eclipse GS=2.4-liter SOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder engine with 147-horsepower
> 2000+ eclipse GT=3.0-liter SOHC 24-valve V6 with 200-horsepower
> 
> ...


the exhaust are the same its the stock air box thats differant. the spec v has alot bigger opening(for air to come in) than my ser. but with a cai I dont belive there is a differance other than the gearing


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

The difference between the ser and spec v is minimal in my opinion. The 10hp difference is crap, it's the same exhaust. Rims 16's vs. 17's. Seats are different, 5spd vs. 6spd. I'd rather have the 5spd, the 6spd is worthless in the spec.
And YES the spec can beat a gsr integra with ease. I ran one twice the other day at my buddy's speed shop and beat him so bad I actually pulled over in his lane in front of him. He was pretty suprised considering he was the one who approached me and wanted to race. Anywayz, the sentra is a great car overall and I have love for everyone no matter what damn trim level they drive, whether a se, gx, gxe, ser, or spec.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I love Nissan. Nuff said.


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

amen , preach it reverend.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

way2low said:


> The difference between the ser and spec v is minimal in my opinion. The 10hp difference is crap, it's the same exhaust. Rims 16's vs. 17's. Seats are different, 5spd vs. 6spd. I'd rather have the 5spd, the 6spd is worthless in the spec.
> And YES the spec can beat a gsr integra with ease. I ran one twice the other day at my buddy's speed shop and beat him so bad I actually pulled over in his lane in front of him. He was pretty suprised considering he was the one who approached me and wanted to race. Anywayz, the sentra is a great car overall and I have love for everyone no matter what damn trim level they drive, whether a se, gx, gxe, ser, or spec.



I second that I have love for all sentras. oh and its xe not gx and the new 1.8 and1.8s (b15 love)


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

whatever, you get my point.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ok, you can let this thread die any time now............


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

R.I.P. :fluffy:


----------



## 1986SE-RSpecV (Dec 21, 2005)

AZ02SpecV said:


> well lets see...
> 2000+ eclipse GS=2.4-liter SOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder engine with 147-horsepower
> 2000+ eclipse GT=3.0-liter SOHC 24-valve V6 with 200-horsepower
> 
> ...


first off, its power ot wieght ratio, eclipses are overweight overpriced pieces of sh&*!!! My bro with a'98 GXE stayed and past a eclipse GT, no mods on his car either!!, he was a lot lighter, so on the curves he smoked his ass. Second, a Spec V will beat a V6 eclipse, I've seen it done.


----------



## 1986SE-RSpecV (Dec 21, 2005)

mycarisaser said:


> the exhaust are the same its the stock air box thats differant. the spec v has alot bigger opening(for air to come in) than my ser. but with a cai I dont belive there is a differance other than the gearing


The air boxes are the same, My friend has a Spec V, I got a SE-R, we've checked already


----------



## 1986SE-RSpecV (Dec 21, 2005)

way2low said:


> The difference between the ser and spec v is minimal in my opinion. The 10hp difference is crap, it's the same exhaust. Rims 16's vs. 17's. Seats are different, 5spd vs. 6spd. I'd rather have the 5spd, the 6spd is worthless in the spec.
> And YES the spec can beat a gsr integra with ease. I ran one twice the other day at my buddy's speed shop and beat him so bad I actually pulled over in his lane in front of him. He was pretty suprised considering he was the one who approached me and wanted to race. Anywayz, the sentra is a great car overall and I have love for everyone no matter what damn trim level they drive, whether a se, gx, gxe, ser, or spec.


AMEN!, what I like is now SE's (2001-2003) are like hard to come by with their SR20's. Spec V's can beat GSR's, they only have 150hp on dyno, they claim 170-175 hp. No wonder eclipses just SUCK, they have single cam still?!! When the hell are they going to learn?! The same eclipse I told you about my bro racing, I rode in it, and it's not as fast as my SE-R, . Also about the main subject SE-R Spec V, SE-R, same motor, why rival, we're here becuae we love the Nissans. And fat boy Chimmike, this will probably be the 1,000th time someone told you, but you talk like crap, why the hell are you even on the Nissan Board?!! "Uhhh...a V6 eclipse you can't beat..uh..but" guess what, they do..as well as Mustang 5.0's...and all the heavier slower s&*t!!


----------



## 1986SE-RSpecV (Dec 21, 2005)

chimmike said:


> i doubt you beat the gsr.....unless he wasn't racing or was automatic, and I doubt you beat the eclipse unless it was automatic.
> 
> seems to me you're the only one with the issuse here...........nobody else really seemed to care.



Chimmike....you're just an ignorant idiot......I've seen built Auto's do 11's on the drag...what's going to shift faster?All you need is power, more power will mean you get to the end of the gear faster DUH!! and second, "he wasn't racing"...he couldn't keep the hell up sucka!, The eclipse the GXE beat..it was manual too..


----------



## se-r'sarethesuck (Jun 8, 2006)

BIGBULS said:


> Actually, on the dyno, the difference between a Spec V and a standard SE-R is less than 3whp..........Nissan is lying through their teeth when they claim the Spec has 10hp more.
> 
> And 02 Spec's are actually geared WORSE (as far as gear spacing is concerned) than are the base SE-R 5 speeds............this was remedied for 03 and 04 though with much smarter gear spacing.
> 
> ...





:lame: :lame: :lame: 
this is retarted. i used to own a 03 mazda protege5 with crap for mods. only ran a 15.9 at its best. and i still powned a worthless crappy "200" hp mitsubitchy eclipse gt. those cars arnt even worthy of being drivin my my grandma. there crap this car is cheap. worst resale i've seen in a car outside of a plymouth. i wish i had my mazda back. but noooo. i'm stuck in this cheap good for crap sentra se-r. "R" stands for retarted in my mind. crappy shifter. crappy 4 spoke stearing wheel. crappy interior. theres no space for anything. and i guess they dont know how to build a damn cup holder either. this thing has a mustangs grace, and a lower than mustang red line. but wait you get all that "mad torque" right...... this thing is worthless and i'm gonna go buy a gli. which will pown this car and just about any nissart out there. 1st post and last. peace bitch i'm out


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

se-r'sarethesuck said:


> 1st post and last. peace bitch i'm out


You will be missed:loser:


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

se-r'sarethesuck said:


> 1st post and last. peace bitch i'm out


So much for first/last post there...
I know someone that wants to talk to you... have a nice day


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1986SE-RSpecV said:


> I've seen built Auto's do 11's on the drag...



congrats. those are drag cars. Not street pieces of crap.


I've seen built autos run 8s. Does that make me special? no. It just makes you bringing up that point the king of the stupidly obvious.

now this thread is DEAD.


----------

